# bottle trouble



## apd75 (May 24, 2004)

not sure what it is worth. If someone could help.


----------



## Dawny (May 24, 2004)

Looks like a Wheaton's Ball and claw bottle. 
 from Wheaton NJ....  Made as a collectors item/repro's of other old bitter bottles i think....

 Can you post a clearer pic, and a pic of the bottom maybe?
 or tell us what words are on it if any?

 If its a Wheaton, The value depends on the size... i think there is a 10 inch and a mini, 3 inch.... 


 Sorry i couldnt be of more help :/

 ~Dawny


----------



## apd75 (May 24, 2004)

does this help? There is nothing on the bottom. The side of it says Ball and Claw Bitters. It still has the cork in it.


----------



## Dawny (May 24, 2004)

Most likely if it doesnt say Wheaton NJ on the bottom or have their trade mark W, its probably a "made in china type"  copy of the wheatons...  here is a pic of some of mine as an example...


 Ones fake Whtn,- ones real Whtn






 "fake"







 "real"






 Maybe you can search completed auctions on ebay to see what the prices are on both.
 And Btw.. most of them date from the 1970's


----------



## Bluebelle (May 24, 2004)

I have a Wheaton Ball and Claw - it's packed away with the rest of my collection, but this makes me want to dig it out and check it over - might just do that when I get off the computer. Could you tell us how you came by it? The picture makes me think its not a Wheaton, because the molding on the Wheaton shapes is much clearer and more precise and they are marked on the bottom,  whereas the Chinese and other import copies, the molding isn't as sharp, the colors are off, and to me they just look kind of sloppy.


----------



## Bluebelle (May 24, 2004)

I got out my Wheaton ball and claw - it is tourquoise, one one side it says ball and claw bitters worlds best remedy. Around base it says Indian drug specialty company St. Louis and Indianapolis. On bottom it has Wheaton NJ Edition III copyright sign and their "pretend" pontil mark. Googled and found they also come in amythest, green, amber and ebay prices around $5-$10. I think I only paid a few $ for mine at a flea market - not much resale value on the majority of Wheaton repros.


----------



## apd75 (May 24, 2004)

*RE: bottle trouble better pic*



> ORIGINAL:  apd75
> 
> not sure what it is worth. If someone could help.


----------

